

How to Promote Your Startup's Blog on Hacker News - janetaronica
http://blog.shareaholic.com/2012/01/promote-your-blog-on-hacker-news/
Hint: Participate first and share relevant content!
======
simonsarris
This article is really "How to promote your blog." There isn't anything that's
HN-specific, aside from literally just mentioning the HN demographic.

Not that the article is _bad_ , but its really just a plug for their product
(shareaholic) with HN seemingly surgically inserted into the article so it
could be posted here.

